# jenny



## jenny

hi all..am moveing to malaysia around november this year..am kind of feeling a little lonely..my husband said, I should try and find friends... were does one start.... it not easy!!: anyone out there feeling lonely toooo, please let me know


----------



## synthia

Malaysians are some of the friendliest people I have ever met, Indian, Chinese, Malay, all of them. Most people speak English. I think they find our struggles with language a bit amusing since they all speak at least two, and often three languages.

Bahasa Malaysia is supposed to be pretty easy to learn. There are no tenses, for one thing. It has a lot of words derived from English, like _restoran_, which helps. Maybe it would help you feel less nervous about the move if you got some language CDs and started to learn Bahasa. It would give you a project to work on, and a feeling of being prepared.

It's the same language as Bahasa Indonesia, except the Indonesians have a lot of Dutch words in their language, so it is a useful thing to know.


----------



## jenny

Hi Synthia thanks so much for your reply...but it not the language problem that am worried about....my husband and I have a home in Malaysia we spend our holidays there twice ayear..the only thing am worried about is leaving my family we have 4 children plus 5grandchildren..going on holiday it lovely..living there well am not so sure..we are in the process of saleing our house and spending our retirement in Malaysia..At first I clouldn't wait now am having second thought...gosh any idea.. by the way am British my husband Malaysion...


----------



## synthia

You really aren't concerned about retiring in Malaysia, then, but about retiring away from your family. That's hard. If you are really miserable, would you be able to move back, or would that be too much of a financial struggle once you have sold your home?

Where is your Malaysian home?


----------



## jenny

Hi Synthia..Yes it the thought of leaving my family more then anything...although i mention about selling our home, we r looking for something smaller...as a base to put our things..wether we find something or not.. one will have to see..enought about me...what about you?are u working in Malayia..???what nationality are you..love to know more..regard Jenny


----------



## synthia

I'm American, retired, and sort of traveling around on a very limited budget. I'm looking for a place to really 'retire' in, and Malaysia was high on my list. But I want some conveniences, essentially a small American-style apartment, and that's not possible here in Penang on my budget. It is possible in Chiang Mai, Thailand but I don't like it there nearly as much.


----------



## jenny

Hi.. how lovely....do you ever feel kind of lonely being on your own????Haveing said that.. am sure on your travels you must meet some very interesting people..may be we can meet up in Malaysia if your still there in November...
best regard jenny













e


----------



## synthia

I've got very strong hermit tendencies, which helps. I do meet a lot of interesting people, too.

Right now I plan on heading back to the States for a few months this fall. I have a ticket for the beginning of September. I think I'll go to Mexico, then on to Panama, as they are two more places that are high on my retirement list.


----------



## peyiame

synthia said:


> I'm American, retired, and sort of traveling around on a very limited budget. I'm looking for a place to really 'retire' in, and Malaysia was high on my list. But I want some conveniences, essentially a small American-style apartment, and that's not possible here in Penang on my budget. It is possible in Chiang Mai, Thailand but I don't like it there nearly as much.



Hi Synthia,
You sound pretty similar to me, circumstance wise! although I am not 'travelling around' I am certainly looking for somewhere to retire happily. 
I too had been researching the far east and while doing so got sidetracked by Panama. I am finding it very hard though to actually make 'contact' with anyone who, with similar 'circumstances' to mine, have made the move to either of these destinations. I too have a limited income and am quite introvert which makes it very important to get the destination right. I moved to Cyprus early last year after break up of long marriage and although I have never regretted the move I feel i have never really settled. I would like to try somewhere else while I still have the courage to do so If you could share some of your experiences/advice I would be so very grateful.

Geoff


----------



## jenny

Hi Geoff
Sorry to hear of your break up..am sure things will work out for you..my sister and her husband just brought a two bedroom appartment in Cyprus..will be ready around December 07..they hope to retire there.
my husband and I are retireing to Malaysia end of this year...nervous about going yet on the other hand
looking forward to it.
Take care
Jenny


----------



## synthia

Geoff - It's a really hard decision, and I've met so many people who have either moved again or returned to their home country that it makes me even more wary. One of the appealing things about both Panama and Mexico is that they offer a variety of places to live, with different climates and atmospheres. If I move to Panama City, and don't like it in a few years, I could try Boquete, with a cooler climate and hills, or David or some other small city. And I could do this without having to go through the whole thing of getting a retirement visa again. Now that you've got me thinking about it, a variety of locations with different advantages should be added to my list of things to consider.


----------



## viziers

jenny said:


> Hi Geoff
> Sorry to hear of your break up..am sure things will work out for you..my sister and her husband just brought a two bedroom appartment in Cyprus..will be ready around December 07..they hope to retire there.
> my husband and I are retireing to Malaysia end of this year...nervous about going yet on the other hand
> looking forward to it.
> Take care
> Jenny


Hi Jenny,
No need to worry much as your husband is Malaysian, isn't?
And Malaysia is the nice country with nice peoples. 
Cheeers

Viz


----------



## Guest

*Jenny*

Hello Jenny,
Well, we are in sort of the same boat. My wife and I are considering moving to Malaysia and have been trying to educate ourselves as to housing and all the cost to live there.
Where do you plan to live? Do you Golf? What are your hobbies? You can respond via my email and we can chat about what we learn... Take care, Brian and Mary June


----------

